# Australian composers.



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Carl Vine is a favorite - i have been listenning a lot to his piano music, although apparently he has written 7 (? ) symphonies and a lot of film music. I must investigate .

Peter Sculthorpe is a close 2nd . He embraces the Maori folkmusic from New Zealand into his music ; I especially like his use of percussion !

I have heard of Alfred Hill but not any of his music .

Discuss ! (btw it is good to be back)


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Alfred Hill's music is fun. I like his String Quartet "Carnival" as well as his Viola Concerto. Kind of an extremely late Romantic. :lol:

I've heard Sculthorpe & Vine, but can't say I know them too well. My current impressions are "OK" and "not memorable," respectively.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I like Sculthorpe more than just "OK". Here's a boat tour past the brooding, monumental, and long-dead statues on Easter Island...


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Roy Agnew (1891-1944) was a great Australian composer of miniatures, his music was played by Cortot and Moiseiwitsch, and he left some recordings,
his Sonatas are quite interesting, specially No.4 "Capricornia", which is very nice to play.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I had no idea so many composers came from down under, extraordinaire .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Australian_composers


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For me, Sculthorpe is one of the favourite composers of recent decades. I have listened to a lot of his works, and was never disappointed.


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

Anthony Pateras, anything by him!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Sculthorpe, definitely.

I've heard a handful of works by Ross Edwards and like them. I haven't heard enough by other Australians to comment on their work.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been getting into Australian composers lately. Here are some works that have stood out to me:

*Peter Sculthorpe*

_Piano Concerto_: 




_Riverina_: (other four movements can be easily found through the link): 




_Nourlangie_: 




_Kakadu_: 




*Brett Dean*

_Komarov's Fall_: 




_The Siduri Dances_: 




_Twelve Angry Men_: 




Also a work called _Game over_, which isn't on youtube.

Will be listening to more in the near future.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll second Brett Dean. I didn't know he was Australian, only that the music is good.

I would add David -- David somebody whose last name begins with "L." Can someone help me out here? Anyway he's a fair neo-romantic symphonist who also experimented with early electronic music. I hate when I can't make my brain fish out details without Google!

Maybe he was from New Zealand instead and maybe he wasn't a David. Now I can't find I'm even with Google.

[Edit] Okay. Never mind. I was thinking of New Zealander Douglas Lilburn. A different country altogether.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Brett Dean and Anthony Pateras are who come to my mind.


----------



## vinivolbukoff (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you to all, I know Carl Vine's music, the others not, I'm going to listen what is on YT


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Aussie Aussie Aussie!


----------



## HocusPocus (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm curious about New Zealand and other countries around
is it necessary a new thread to ask that?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

HocusPocus said:


> I'm curious about New Zealand and other countries around
> is it necessary a new thread to ask that?


Yep new thread- us Aussies and Kiwi's don't like getting mixed up, just look what happened with Oz Opossums.........:devil:


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

I liked this piece so much I made a video of it:


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Due to the fact that I only listen to violin concertos I can only recommend composers with this kind of works. Especially notable:

*Barry McKimm: Violin/viola concerto*
A score and a full recording (!) can be found *here*.

*Desmond Bradley: Violin concerto*
A score and a sound snippet can be found *here*.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

HocusPocus said:


> I'm curious about New Zealand and other countries around
> is it necessary a new thread to ask that?


As long as you are putting it in the right section on the forum, I suggest; start now.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I wonder . Are these composers marsupials ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

As long as there are green bushes


----------

